# Odner bei XP Freigeben für Vista



## Papa Cool (10. Januar 2009)

Wie gebe ich nen Ordner bei meinem Hauptrechner XP frei , damit ich mit meinem Leppi (Vista) darauf zu greifen kann 

Gehe zu deinen Arbeitsplatz, (Hauptrechner)

klicke den Ordner den du freigeben willst an, 

dann klicke die rechte Maus Taste und gehe auf  Eigenschaften 

und dann klicke auf Freigabe, 

da machen wir nun einen Hagen bei – Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben, rein, 

so nun noch einen Namen für den Ordner geben z.b. Hauptordner

und auch wenn Du das so willst bei - Netzwerkbenutzer dürfen Dateien verändern, nen Hagen rein 

dann auf – OK klicken

nun ist der Ordner mit einer Hand gekennzeichnet, und somit freigegeben.


So nun nimmst Du deinen Leppi her, und suchst da den Freigegeben Ordner, das machen wir so,



Wie finde ich meine IP Adresse (Hauptrechner)  die brauchen Wir um den Ordner bei unserem Leppi freizugeben.

Xp					Vista

- Start					- start

- Ausführen					- Suche Starten

- Cmd 					- cmd

- Enter					- enter

- Ipconfig 					- ipconfig

- Enter 					- enter

- Nun hast du deine IP			- etwas hoch scrollen, und da steht deine ip


Um nun einen freigegebenen Ordner (von deinem Hauptrechner) bei Vista (deinem Leppi) zu finden, so vorgehen

- Start

- Computer

- einmal die Alt Taste drücken, dann kommt die leiste mit Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht und Extras

- ein klick auf Datei und dann auf Netzwerkressource hinzufügen

- es geht ein neues Fenster auf, klick auf Weiter dann nochmals auf Weiter

- jetzt kannst du eine Internet oder Netzwerkadresse eingeben 

- mit \\192.168.?.?\ (deine IP Adresse vom Hauptrechner) und dann den Namen des freigegeben Ordners (bitte genau so schreiben wie bei der Freigabe deines Hauptrechners z.b. Hauptordner Klein/Groß schreibweise Beachten ) und dann nen klick auf Weiter

- so nun hast du nen Ordner von deinem Hauptrechner  Freigegeben, auf dem du mit deinem Leppi zugreifen kannst, den du unter - Computer – Netzwerkpfad, findest


Beste Grüße Papa-Cool

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach dein Freund Google fragen


----------



## Papa Cool (10. Januar 2009)

Warum dieser Beitrag 

weil ich selbst fast Verrückt geworden bin mit diesen Thema:suspekt:

aber es nun endlich selbst rausgefunden habe wie ich vorgehen muss/musste 

beste grüße Papa Cool


----------

